# مشكلة في البخاخ هل يمكن إصلاحها



## ابن عبداللاه (8 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ومن العايدين جميعا مشرفين وأعضاء وزائرين
أطرح موضوعي هذا في هذا المنتدى لعلمي بأن فيه من المهندسين الفاهمين والمتفاعلين مع ما يطرحه الأعضاء..
مشكلة وجدتها في البخاخات، وتعرفون إن قيمها غالية نوعا ما، ولكن قبل أن أضطر لشراء طقم جديد تساءلت هل يمكن إصلاحه؟
بحثت في كثير من المنتديات وسألت شيخنا الفاضل قوووقل .. وتقريبا النتائج ضعيفة جدا حول هذا الموضوع، ربما لا أجيد فن البحث على قوووقل ، ولكن وجدت نتيجة يتيمة في موضوع يقول ناشره إن البخاخ متى تعطل فإنه لا يمكن إصلاحه..
لكن ربما هذا إذا تعطل نهائيا، لأن البخاخ عندي شغال كويس، بس ثلاثة منهن يبخين أكثر من اللازم، وهذا بحسب إفادة المهندس إللي فك البخاخات وركبهن في جهاز التنظيف، قال:
البخاخ الأول: بخ 20 سم مكعب (الأهم هو الرقم)
البخاخ الثاني : 40
البخاخ الثالث: 50
البخاخ الرابع: 80

وقال الثالث والرابع والأخير مش طبيعيات، ولازم تبدلهن، لأن الأول بخته مضبوطه..
المهم جاتنا فكرة مدري هي تحل المشكلة ولا تعطل شي بالسيارة
الفكرة إننا أعمل مقاومة لكل بخاخ ما عدا الأول، بحيث تكون النواتج متساوية مع الأول

أحب أشوف رأيكم في صحة كلام المهندس، وفي حالة انه صحيح هل فكرتي ستحل المشكلة؟
مواصفات المحرك أربعة سلندر سعة 2 ليتر، كيا سبورتاج 2003..

الكرة في ملعبكم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام والرحمة اخى الكريم

التحكم فى كمية الوقود الخارج من البخاخ يعتمد على مدة استمرار الفولت الداخل للبخاخ (ان صح التعبير) ويحسب بالملى ثانية وتسمى هذه المدة بـ Pulse width 

وتعتمد مده فتح البخاخ (pulse width) على مدخلات كثيرة مثل سرعة وحمل المحرك ، درجة الحرارة ..الخ 
ومعظم السيارت الصغيرة تكون هذه المدة بين 2.5m/s الى 3.5m/s تحت ظروف التشغيل العادية (من غير مكيف).

البخاخ المعطل بمحركات البترول خصوصا اذا لم تعالجة النظافة بالجهاز يستلزم تغييره حسب خبرتى 
اذا كان محرك ديزل كان يمكن اقول لك تغير فونية nozzle
اما بخصوص عمل مقاومات فلم يسبق لى السماع بهذا الشئ

مواضيع ذات صلة 

http://alternativefuels.about.com/od/glossary/g/injecpulsewidth.htm

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/fuel-injection5.htm

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...lse+width&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a

​


----------



## ابن عبداللاه (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكرك أخوي العقاب الهرم على الرد السريع، وعلى الروابط، ولو إنها بالإنجليزي.. لكن ولا ماشي على الأقل بثبت برنامج الوافي وبترجم المحتوى ترى أنا ناسي أبوها، معاد اذكر منها إلا بوي وقيرل ومدري إيش
بالنسبة للموضوع.. وما دام أن كمية الوقود الخارج من البخاخ يعتمد على مدة استمرار الفولت الداخل للبخاخ، والفولت الداخل للبخاخ كما أتوقع يكون متساوي لكل البخاخات في اللحظة نفسها.. وطبعا المشكلة عندي أن بعض البخاخات رغم ان التيار الواصل لها مساوي للبخاخات الأخرى إلا أن بتضخ أكثر من غيرها..
ومعلوم علاقة التيار الكهربائي بالمجال المغناطيسي المتولد عن مروره في سلك ملفوف (الملف المغناطيسي) فكلما زادت قيمة التيار زادت طرديا قوة المجال المغناطيس، وبالتالي لو طبقناها على البخاخ وقمنا بإنقاص قيمة التيار الكهربائي سيؤدي ذلك إلى نقص المجال المغناطيسي وهذا بدوره سيضعف قوة المغناطيس الكهربائي في سحب الإبرة.. وحينها لن يخرج الوقود من البخاخ إلا بمقدار أقل مما كان..
وطبعا نستطيع أن نتحكم في مقدار كمية الوقود الذي يضخه البخاخ بتغيير المقاومة واختيار المناسب منها والتي تؤدي إلى مساواة الوقود الخارج مع الحاقن السليم
هذه هي فكرتي.. أرجو أن تكون واضحة وأتمنى أن تثروها بتعقيباتكم المهمة..


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 نوفمبر 2011)

حسنا يا اخى انت تريد ان تركب المقاومات
اذا قررت ذلك احب انوهك لشئ بسيط

هو ان سلك الكهرباء الداخل لكل بخاخ يكون لونه اخضر (حسب مواصفت سيارتك) والكهرباء تكون ثابتة من السويتش (تمر بعده بفيوز ومرحل ثم الى البخاخات)

اما الارضى المتقطع سلكه ياتى من الكمبيوتر (حاسب لا تلعب به) والوانهم تختلف كالاتى
ابيض بالازرق ، ابيض بالاخضر ، اسود بالاخضر ، اخضر بالاسود 
​


----------



## ابن عبداللاه (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أظن إنك مقتنع بالفكرة، إو على الأقل تخبرني أنها لن تضر الكمبيوتر ولا الظفيرة
وأشكرك على الملاحظة المهمة جدا، ورح انتبه عليها
طبعا سأجرب الفكرة وسأعتمد على صحتها بجهاز التنظيف لأنه يطلع البخاخ الذي يضخ أكثر من اللازم، وسأختار المقاومة المناسبة لكل بخاخ بناء على نسبة الضخ الناتج عن قيمة التيار الداخل إلى البخاخ، وسأربط المقامة على التوالي لأن المطلوب هو خفض التيار وليس الجهد..
سأتأكد من صحة العملية بإعادة ربط البخاخات بجهاز التنظيف..
هل أبدأ أخي؟ وهل تضيف شيئا آخر؟


----------



## ابن عبداللاه (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أظن إنك مقتنع بالفكرة، إو على الأقل تخبرني أنها لن تضر الكمبيوتر ولا الظفيرة :15:
وأشكرك على الملاحظة المهمة جدا، ورح انتبه عليها
طبعا سأجرب الفكرة وسأعتمد على صحتها بجهاز التنظيف لأنه يكشف البخاخ الذي يضخ أكثر من اللازم، وسأختار المقاومة المناسبة لكل بخاخ بناء على كمية الضخ الناتج عن قيمة التيار الداخل إلى البخاخ، وسأربط المقاومة على التوالي لأن المطلوب هو خفض التيار وليس الجهد..
سأتأكد من صحة العملية بإعادة ربط البخاخات بجهاز التنظيف..
هل أبدأ أخي؟ :82:
وهل تضيف شيئا آخر؟ :81:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ابن عبداللاه قال:


> أظن إنك مقتنع بالفكرة، إو على الأقل تخبرني أنها لن تضر الكمبيوتر ولا الظفيرة
> وأشكرك على الملاحظة المهمة جدا، ورح انتبه عليها
> طبعا سأجرب الفكرة وسأعتمد على صحتها بجهاز التنظيف لأنه يطلع البخاخ الذي يضخ أكثر من اللازم، وسأختار المقاومة المناسبة لكل بخاخ بناء على نسبة الضخ الناتج عن قيمة التيار الداخل إلى البخاخ، وسأربط المقامة على التوالي لأن المطلوب هو خفض التيار وليس الجهد..
> سأتأكد من صحة العملية بإعادة ربط البخاخات بجهاز التنظيف..
> هل أبدأ أخي؟ وهل تضيف شيئا آخر؟



لست مقتنعا يا اخى ولا انصحك بذلك :82:

لا اريد لك ان تدفع ثمن بخاخات و كمبيوتر

وبانتظار آراء الاخوة

تصبح على خير


----------



## ابن عبداللاه (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أوكي.. الأفضل أن أنتظر زي ما قلت أخي
ونرى آراء الإخوة الأعضاء، علهم يفيدون بشيء مهم


----------



## ابو ربحي (9 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز حضرتك تكلمت عن بخاخ يرش اكثر من اللازم وهذا يعني تلف جزئي في الملف الكهرومغناطيسي داخل البخاخ وتوصيلك للمقاومة لن يفيد بشىء لان المقاومة نفسها موجودة لكل بخاخ ولكن داخل اللوحة الالكترونية موجود لكل بخاخ مقاومة ,,التلف نفسه موجود في الملف لذلك توصيل المقاومة قد يضعف التيار ويصبح غير قادر على سحب "جذب" الملف الكهرومغناطيسي وعندها سينشىء حمل على ملف البخاخ وسيصبح لديك العكس بحيث سيمر التيار من البخاخ للمقاومة للكمبيوتر بدلا من الكمبيوتر للمقاومة للبخاخ. "اذا حدث هذا ومر تيار عكسي للكمبيوتر سيسبب تلف الكمبيوتر "لذلك اشتري بخاخات جديدة لحماية كمبيوتر السيارة وايضا لراحة بالك .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخي الكريم 
ابدأ مع المهندس المذكور بقياس الفولت الواصل لكل رشاش ، فاذا كان الفولت سليم وواحد ، فالمشكلة في الرشاشات فقم بتغييرها . 
اما اذا كان الفولت الواصل للرشاشات مختلف :
- فاذا كان هناك مجموعة مقاومات قبل الرشاشات ، فيجب فحصهم وقياسهم ، وتغيير التالف منهم 
- اما اذا كان نظامك من النظم الاحدث حيث استغنوا عن المقاومات ، واستبدلوها بدائرة الكترونية ، فلن يفيدك موضوع المقاومات بل يمكن ان يضر الترانزسيستور في الدائرة . *
*فتوجه الي مختص للكشف عن الدائرة الالكترونية الخاصة بالرشاشات .*
*ونتمني لك التوفيق *


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=295119#ixzz1dN9jLb6G


*اخي الكريم 
ابدأ مع المهندس المذكور بقياس الفولت الواصل لكل رشاش ، فاذا كان الفولت سليم وواحد ، فالمشكلة في الرشاشات فقم بتغييرها . 
اما اذا كان الفولت الواصل للرشاشات مختلف :
- فاذا كان هناك مجموعة مقاومات قبل الرشاشات ، فيجب فحصهم وقياسهم ، وتغيير التالف منهم 
- اما اذا كان نظامك من النظم الاحدث حيث استغنوا عن المقاومات ، واستبدلوها بدائرة الكترونية ، فلن يفيدك موضوع المقاومات بل يمكن ان يضر الترانزسيستور في الدائرة . 
فتوجه الي مختص للكشف عن الدائرة الالكترونية الخاصة بالرشاشات .
ونتمني لك التوفيق *​

معذره اليكم كيف يمكن قياس الفولت الداخل الي البخاخات مع علمي من المهندس المشرف اخي العقاب ان اللون الاخضر هو كهرباء ثابته اما الاخر فلا يجب العبث فيه فكيف يكون القياس وارجوا ان لا اكون تسببت في مضايقه احد بسؤالي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

> احمد صلاح حجازى
> 
> معذره اليكم كيف يمكن قياس الفولت الداخل الي البخاخات مع علمي من المهندس المشرف اخي العقاب ان اللون الاخضر هو كهرباء ثابته اما الاخر فلا يجب العبث فيه فكيف يكون القياس وارجوا ان لا اكون تسببت في مضايقه احد بسؤالي




اخى هذا هو المخطط الخاص بهذه السيارة
اتمنى ان تكون قد وضحت الفكرة


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> اخى هذا هو المخطط الخاص بهذه السيارة
> اتمنى ان تكون قد وضحت الفكرة


مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور لاهتمامك :14:


----------

